# White Malinois??



## leslie cassian (Jun 3, 2007)

I was out with the DS last night and met a neighbour who told me he used to breed "white Malinois". :-& :-s 

Never heard of them and I'm not looking for one, nor would I get a dog from someone who breeds them, just curious if anyone else has come across them.


----------



## Ashley Campbell (Jun 21, 2009)

I think someone is pulling your leg or is extremely ignorant? I couldn't find any pictures on google and never heard of it - I don't rely solely on google but not a single picture?


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

There is a guy in Vegas that has a really really light colored Mal named Ace. He is a real nice dog, but I would not say he was white. He is the lightest colored Mal I have ever seen. The guy's name is Rich Damico.


----------



## Jerry Cudahy (Feb 18, 2010)

leslie cassian said:


> I was out with the DS last night and met a neighbour who told me he used to breed "white Malinois". :-& :-s
> 
> Never heard of them and I'm not looking for one, nor would I get a dog from someone who breeds them, just curious if anyone else has come across them.


LOl, there is no such thing as a white malinois in the aspect of a solid white mals bred for sale to public or private.

What the person might have seen was old belgian genetics that can produce solid white leg, legs and or part white legs. I have also seen the chest we are used to see with a white blaze can also be so large that it can expand to a full white chest that extends down into the front legs.

Inbreeding can do this. Malinois because most people do not know the real background genetics. Make big mistakes thinking they can just breed a mal and get a good result.

Nothing is farther from the truth. 

And the person who said he was breeding whites was full of shit.


----------



## Alice Bezemer (Aug 4, 2010)

leslie cassian said:


> I was out with the DS last night and met a neighbour who told me he used to breed "white Malinois". :-& :-s
> 
> Never heard of them and I'm not looking for one, nor would I get a dog from someone who breeds them, just curious if anyone else has come across them.



no such thing as a white mali...if bred them as he said it would have been a cross between a mail/canadian/swiss shepherd and then they still wouldnt look like malis...your neighbour is basicly full of shit :lol:


----------



## Tammy St. Louis (Feb 17, 2010)

probably talking about a white shepherd


----------



## leslie cassian (Jun 3, 2007)

I googled it, too. Found one picture. 

It was one of those quick conversations as we walked along side each other for a moment. He asked if the dog was a Belgian and then told me he used to breed white malinois. I had the same  reaction. Most people in my neighbourhood have no idea that my dogs aren't some kind of shepherd mix, so he was close enough in the breed guess to make me wonder.

Side story. I was walking down the alley behind my house with my Malinois and my big Labx one day. A couple stopped me to check out the dogs and the woman asked if my dog was a King Shepherd. I was confused... she wasn't looking at the Mal, she was pointing to the Labx. Floppy ears, solid black. Uh no. That's pretty much what I expect from my neighbourhood.


----------



## Tracey Hughes (Jul 13, 2007)

leslie cassian said:


> I was out with the DS last night and met a neighbour who told me he used to breed "white Malinois". :-& :-s
> 
> Never heard of them and I'm not looking for one, nor would I get a dog from someone who breeds them, just curious if anyone else has come across them.




Are you sure he didn’t mean MALAMUTE?

People seem to get those 2 breeds confused all the time. When I say I train Mals..first thing people ask me is if I am a musher Then I have to explain, Malinois, not Malamute..


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

"White Mal" The new money maker! ](*,)](*,)](*,)](*,)
My vote would be white Malamute. That wouldn't be a to much of a streach.


----------



## leslie cassian (Jun 3, 2007)

Definitely said Malinois. Though maybe he meant Malamute. Seem to be some "breeders" who barely know what breed they're selling. I've seen a few "Purebread Sheppards" on kijiji.

FWIW Link from google, but it took a bit of searching to find it

http://answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20110306112105AAzsrwA

Panda mals... coming soon.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

The white color in many breeds, Boxer, Bull Terrier, other terriers, often carry a gene for hearing loss.


----------



## Dave Martin (Aug 11, 2010)

That pic is definitely a white GSD..


----------



## Harry Keely (Aug 26, 2009)

I have two bridges and three cities to sell you too BAH HAHAHAHAHAHAHA :lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Carlos Machado (Dec 28, 2008)

The dutch shepherd at the turn of the century were mostly white until they banned white so given the close relationship between dutchies and mals I'm sure there were white mals a hundred years ago so a throw back wouldn't be out of the question.


----------



## Jackie Lockard (Oct 20, 2009)

Dave Martin said:


> That pic is definitely a white GSD..


That's what I saw too.


----------



## Ricardo Ashton (Jun 3, 2010)

Leslie you should ask him if he was ever into breeding winged pigs


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

Maybe he did. There's long coated bull mastiff, shar pei and rotties, masked breeds such as the BM with no mask, pie bald DDB, white Dobes, lemon beagles, etc. I don't see it much different from taking any other throw back or oddity and concentrating solely upon those phaneroptical characteristics to set it into the line.


----------



## Christopher Smith (Jun 20, 2008)

The chance of this being a some long hidden gene is just about nil. One would have to breed two dogs carrying the white gene to get white puppies. But if there where dogs out there carrying a white gene we would see it more frequently like we see blue.


----------



## Mo Earle (Mar 1, 2008)

have seen and had Blue mals, never heard of a white....that pic was a GSD--


----------



## Ashley Campbell (Jun 21, 2009)

Nicole Stark said:


> Maybe he did. There's long coated bull mastiff, shar pei and rotties, masked breeds such as the BM with no mask, pie bald DDB, white Dobes, lemon beagles, etc. I don't see it much different from taking any other throw back or oddity and concentrating solely upon those phaneroptical characteristics to set it into the line.


Except I think it would be more common if he was breeding "white mals" - rather than a single google picture that looks like a white GSD on like page 10 of google. 
I mean, if it's there, it's there...but it would crop up a lot more in GSD's just like blue and liver does - it would be common enough to have at least heard of it? I don't know, just doesn't seem feasible unless he was crossing something else in to make them white.

That and if he was breeding FOR white mals, he'd have a pretty limited gene pool of banjo playing idiots really fast since it doesn't appear common.


----------



## Kara Fitzpatrick (Dec 2, 2009)

you have a picture of your "blue" mal? im interested...


----------



## Maureen A Osborn (Feb 12, 2010)

Have you guys seen the "Panda Shepherds?" POS with sh*t temperaments, but they are genetically "pure GSDs" ....another way to make a quick couple grand
http://www.kerstoneshepherds.net/females/vida.htm


----------



## Jackie Lockard (Oct 20, 2009)

Kara Fitzpatrick said:


> you have a picture of your "blue" mal? im interested...


http://www.chercarkennels.net/whatisablueshepherd.html


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

I had a neighbor that paid a fortune for a "very rare" brown West Highland White terrier. ](*,)](*,)](*,)
I also knew a Westie show breeder that swore me to secrecy to keep me from telling about the brown pup I saw in one of her litters. :lol: :lol: 
ALL Westies were bred from the occasional white Carin terrier because a certain hunter accidentally shot his favorite brown Carin in a fox hunting accident. Go figure!


----------

